# Coarse Mesh Bags for Matrix



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Where can I get coarse mesh bags like those that come with AquaClear filters for BioMax? The media bags that I can find (Seapora, HBH and Pura) are too fine for Matrix, which could use more water flow. I do have some red-colored coarse mesh bags that originated from grocery stores, but I don't know whether they are safe for aquarium use.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You can buy replacement Aqua Clear bags, for one. Most places that sell ACs sell the bits that go with them. 

But if you'd prefer a more DIY approach, you can get 'lingerie' bags at dollar stores, but I am not sure they make any that would be small enough. They come in a few sizes though. Some have mesh that's something like those mesh shirts for athletes, others have very fine mesh similar to the Seapora bags. Usually have a zipper, meant to wash your undies or socks in the washing machine. I'd cut the zipper off, it's going to rust, and use some sort of tie closure. You might just cut a large sized one apart and use one side, sort of like a hobo's sack.

You can also buy a few types of netting at Fabricland and if you know anyone who has a sewing machine, it's not difficult to run up a few bags for next to nothing in any size you like. 

Fabricland usually has at least two types of netting available, as well as some of the stuff they sell for sheer curtains, which, when you look at it, is actually made of fine netting too. Craft & Fashion net is kept under the cutting tables, so you have to ask for it. Craft netting is fairly coarse, 'Fashion' netting is finer, but less so than Seapora's netting. Usually made of polyester or nylon, so they're ok in water for a long time. I'd wash anything made from yardage first, in case they have any sort of sizing on them, which will come off in one wash.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You might try unrolling a plastic scrubbie and using it by tying off the ends.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Could do that with those plastic bath puffs too, though they'd make a much wider 'bag' than a scrubbie would.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I have checked a few LFS's as well as online resources such as the following:

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c271686/p16732575.html

It seems that the media bags that AquaClear sells separately have a finer mesh than the coarse ones bundled with the filters. AquaClear might also sell the coarse ones as replacements, but I haven't been able to locate them. I might just try the DIY approach.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Even if a sewing machine is not handily available, you could stitch a bag by hand. Finesse is not needed for this kind of project.

You'd need a fairly large eye needle, which is easy to thread. Use nylon, aka 'invisible' thread, which is a super fine monofilament similar to fishing line, or you could even use fine fishing line or the very fine monofilament they sell at Michael's for bead stringing. None of these will ever rot away.

Cut the netting into a long piece that is the width you want plus two inches for side seams and the finished length you want plus at least an inch and a half extra to make a casing at the open end for a tie string to be enclosed.

Fold in half lengthwise, which gives you one closed end that you won't have to stitch.

You may find a few pins help hold the net in place while you sew it. Stitch a half inch wide seam on each side as evenly as you can, making the stitches as small as you can. Knot the thread at each end of the seam. Turn this first bag inside out and sew the side seams again, so that the raw edge is enclosed by the second line of stitches. This ensures the edges won't be able to unravel or get torn. It also makes the bag stronger and it will really help offset any small gaps there may be in the hand stitches.

For the top, turn at least one half inch edge over, then another half inch over. You could do this a third time for a bit more strength. Stitch the folded edge to the bag. Enclose a string or more fishing line inside the casing this forms, which will allow you to gather the open end of the bag to tie it shut. This is pretty much how the commercial AC bags you buy are made, though they use machine overcasting to prevent the edges from unraveling instead of this double seam. Sewers call this a French seam, which is very strong and neat.

Nylon cable ties also work to tie bags closed, but have to be cut off if you wish to open the bag. For simple cleaning of course you don't have to open the bag, only if you have to change the media at some point. If you happen to have some of those plastic [ no wire inside] garbage bag ties that can be removed easily, they're great too.


----------

